# Guitar Workshop Plus



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

Guitar Workshop Plus :: The Ultimate Experience in Music Education :: Instruction, Classes & Seminar

Anybody attended one of these in the past? I'm considering registering for the Toronto session in July 2020.

Cheers


----------

